# Water spilling from shower all over the floor!! Please Help!



## Boogie560 (Jan 3, 2019)

Good evening, good people. On here trying to find a resolution for a very disturbing and consistent issue I'm encountering with my shower door. Every time I go and take a shower, the water from the shower leaks through the bottom of the door and spills onto the floor. There is a plastic barrier attached to the bottom of the door but even that doesn't prevent the water. What did the contractor do wrong? I called them and they came with the plastic barrier solution but that isn't solving the problem. DIY to the rescue. What can I do to simply have a functioning shower to where I don't have to worry about cleaning up water daily. LIterally every time we take a shower. Someone please advise and thank you all in advance.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Lay a short level across the berm from inside to out. Is it level, or tilted to one side or the other. There should be a slight tilt toward the shower to help keep water inside. Any barrier they could have placed on the door unit should have been on the inside to prevent water from moving past. My bet is the pitch on the berm tile is incorrect.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Try turning the shower head in the opposite direction of the door/glass.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

If the shower door opens outward, sometimes the water can hit the door and get past the lip at the bottom of the door. Ideally, the door should open inward, IMHO.


----------



## chiraldude (Nov 16, 2013)

If the top of the barrier is tilted towards the shower then I wonder if the seal on the bottom of the door is actually the issue. Could water be flowing around the vertical parts of the door and puddling on the outside of the door? If the seal on the bottom of the door is watertight, and water is getting on the outside some other way, there would be no path for it to flow back in the shower so it would spill on the floor instead.
Get someone to watch on the outside while someone else is taking a shower. Might be able to see the exact path the water is taking.


----------

